# Snow plows? Warn or moose?



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

Have it narrowed down to these two. Can't decide which I want, which is the better setup? Easier initial install?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Both are great plows. My brother has the warn with all the extras. He likes it a lot. Others with the Moose love theres too. Going to be a hard decision.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a moose and it rocks


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I have had both and they both do the job pretty well. The one I still have is a Moose and seems to be built a little stronger than a Warn. The Warn mounting plate began cracking where the plow mounts to the plate after two years. So far the Moose is doing pretty well after three winters and this past winter for the Northeast was a nasty one.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

warn was expensive


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

ooo


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Warns dont look very tough. They cant make a winch either haha. Never seen a moose plow. I've had great luck with cycle country plow systems. My bro and I run cycle country plows and never a bit of probs. We sell a lot of them. Between those and the ones from kawi if you want to spend lots of money.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a moose 60" 

works great.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

my uncle just got the moose 60" on popo and loves it so far. My warn 54 that i finally got to use worked awsome too...... Both were super easy to mount.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a 60'' Cycle Country. Install was easy, just 4 U-bolts holding it to the frame. I like it so far, works good and I like that it is able to pivot both ways easily.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 50" Kimpex. Works great. Used it for about years now. Going on the 9th. It is a little on the lite side but I just put a block on it and it's better.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 60" Kimpex Click N Go. Works well!
Better since I added this feature!


----------

